# Salomon F22 worth the price?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of F22s. Hell no they're not worth $340! Find out what size you need and then buy online. I think I paid $120 for my 2cd pair from REI Outlet.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

If they are comfy. yes.

I can't put a price on the comfort of my feet. 

If your feet hurt, it is hard to have a good day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon F22 Snowboard Boots · Snowboard Boots · SHORELINE of TAHOE

There. Good selection of sizes. $167


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i liked them but found them alittle on the stiff side so i went with 
F20's


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Back country has the 2011 F22's for $280 which is full MSPR. Where are you going that they are charging over MSRP?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

My guess is somewhere in Canada.


----------



## scope951 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately I live in Canada.

So I've seen ones for $270 online but $80 shipping + conversion rate. It also does not help that I'm pretty small (25.5cm feet) which is tough to find online.

Also the boots here are $400 in store, yet they're on sale down to 340 and I can get them for $300 now =(.

By the way, I agree that you can not put a price on the comfort of your feet, I'll probably be getting them anyways.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Absolutely worth the price, if they fit you well. Consistently one of the very best boots on the market, every season, in its category.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree...The Salomon liners are awesome and once they fit you right, they are so worth the money. Boots are something not to skimp on. Also, I replaced the insole with some custom footbeds to tweak the fit even more...Three thumbs up!


----------



## scope951 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great, I'm really looking forward to using these boots (once it actually snows in Alberta)

I've never used a custom liner before, would they be used only under certain conditions? Say your feet don't quite fit the shape of the boots inner lining?


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just putting in my 2 cents... I got lucky and found some '09s for $160. I would certainly have been willing to pay up to $100 more than that if I wasn't able to find anything suitable, they're great boots. I love the low profile and they're plenty warm for me. Great support.


----------

